# NKT213 replacements (Gnat/Buzzaround) ?



## Dali (Oct 6, 2019)

At 5 for 45 $ (CAD) on eBay for untested NKT213 and with my misadventure with a non-functional 2N6027 for my Woodpecker pedal bought on eBay, I'm on the defensive side...

Smallbear, Tayda or Mouser don't have any NKT213 so I'm looking for something close enough.

I've seen this that gave me hope but I'm not sure what to do:





						8 Transistor Germanio AC125 NOS Tone Bender OC81D OC75 NKT275 NKT213 for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for 8 Transistor Germanio AC125 NOS Tone Bender OC81D OC75 NKT275 NKT213. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca
				




Any suggestions are welcome. 

I'm a big Robert Fripp fan (saw KC or Fripp perform 16 times), it's why I want to build that one. I know it will not give me his talent...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 6, 2019)

Does Smallbear ship to Quebec? I pick up a matched generic PNP Buzzaround set there for a decent price. HFE's should be...
Q1 ~ 60
Q2 ~ 80
Q3 ~ 120 (with high leakage)


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 6, 2019)

Most any PnP germanium in those ranges should work fine. Some make the circuit come alive, others not so much. I buy big bags of cheap ones from eastern Europe and socket em to play around. The hype and corksniffin’ around certain old transistors is ridiculous 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Dali (Oct 6, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Does Smallbear ship to Quebec? I pick up a matched generic PNP Buzzaround set there for a decent price. HFE's should be...



You mean this ? 








						Transistor Set - Buzzaround PNP Generic
					






					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




They seems to ship to Canada. Yeah.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 6, 2019)

If you are curious, mine came with 2sb77s and Motorola something in Q3. Sounds great. But, like nostradoomus said, play around. Consider buying rough sorted lots in the ranges needed. They don't need to all match by make/brand.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 6, 2019)

According to Chuck, Q3 is the trick. It needs to be leaky.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2019)

For sure.  Q1 & Q2 don't need to be anything special, but Q3 gotta be just right.  Use sockets.  There is no magic part number, try any Ge PNP you can get your hands on.  Check this thread.


----------



## Dali (Oct 7, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> For sure.  Q1 & Q2 don't need to be anything special, but Q3 gotta be just right.  Use sockets.  There is no magic part number, try any Ge PNP you can get your hands on.  Check this thread.


@Chuck D. Bones , it looks you didn't paste the link...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 7, 2019)

Oops.  Link is there now.


----------

